# The Artist



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Saw "The Artist" yesterday. It's now one of my favorite films of all time.

It's got a great story, great acting, and great cinematography. I absolutely loved it, and I think it's a shoo-in for the Best Picture Oscar!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I still need to see this, but I will say that it took a lot of guts to make this film. Silent, B&W and in Academy Ratio? 

Of course no movie "makes money", but so far The Artist has brought in $28 million which isn't bad. I know people that won't watch It's a Wonderful Life just because it's not (the good copy anyway) is in B&W. It's a shame because they miss out on some great films. Metropolis, The General, Nosferatu, and a whole plethora of B&W talkies.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

> I know people that won't watch It's a Wonderful Life just because it's not (the good copy anyway) is in B&W.


I know people who won't watch anything on television unless it's in high def. It does not surprise me that there are those who won't watch B&W programming. Manyt of my best loved movies are in B&W. The whole Thin Man series for one.

Do the people you are talkiing about only watch the part of The Wizard of Oz thats in color?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

and god forbid - it's shot in 4:3 ratio too!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Best Picture - honestly, you need to see this movie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agreed. I've heard multiple people (mostly men) say they were dragged to this movie, and came out enjoying it. It really is a great film.

It was kind of odd seeing John Goodman and James Cromwell, you almost forget that it is a modern film.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Does the film use subtitles or do you have to read lips?


----------

